
What Doctors can do about the severe cases - EGreg
https://www.vox.com/2020/3/12/21176783/coronavirus-covid-19-deaths-china-treatment-cytokine-storm-syndrome
======
EGreg
From everything we have seen, it seems to me that an overly active immune
response is responsible for the really tough cases with multiple organ
dysfunction syndrome and the body going into a cytokine storm. It may be that
this, rather than the virus itself, causes patients to be put on ventilators.

The immunosuppressant medications I have seen which can bring this down are
used for rheumatoid arthritis. Corticosteroids have a wide ranging
immunosuppressive effect but the CDC advises against them, to give the body a
chance to fight. I think in the early stages that’s true but if the body
starts a cytokine storm we need to bring it down a notch.

Perhaps the key lies in immunosuppressive drugs to keep the immune response
within a certain level?

Can experts on here chime in?

